
Nfusr: A userspace NFS client for Linux - jimarcey
https://github.com/facebookincubator/nfusr
======
kvigor
Hi, primary author here, just want to add a few notes: this client was
developed at Facebook and is heavily used internally as an alternative to the
kernel NFS client. The primary advantage is increased reliability (fewer stuck
/ unresponsive mounts); there are cases where performance can be be better
(using round-robin mode) but for the most part performance is a wash.

I expect this to be of particular interest to the Gluster community, it's a
great match for their filesystem.

Shoutout to Ronnie Sahlberg whose libnfs does a lot of the heavy lifting.

